# New diver just certified - My Nephew!



## Turtlebait (Dec 3, 2008)

My 13 yr old (soon to be 14) nephew, Jeremy, completed his last two open water dives in the GOM near the old P'cola fishing pier rubble. It wasn't warm either in or out of the water, but the water was flat and clear.

He started Monday, the 19 th, with classroom - 20 th, classroom - 21 st, pool - 22 nd, pool - 23 rd, pool - 24 th, open water (bayside) - 25 th, open water (gulfside) - then a couple hours in the classroom today to discuss the test and any issues that may have come up during the dive portion of the class.

Jeremy's instructor, Kevin Brewer, showed unparralled skill and patience with my sometimes hardheaded nephew. Jeremy had a little problem equalizing his ears in both the pool and the openwater sessions, but Kevin showed genuine care and expertise in helping Jeremy get the hang of it. Being an old school diver like Kevin, I personally appreciate his going the extra mile with Jeremy and going above and beyond the title of Scuba Instructor, and being a good all around stand up guy.

After Jeremy gets a coupla dozen dives under his belt, I plan on showing him the spearfishing side of diving sooooo ------ be afraid, be VERY afraid!

Again, KUDOS to Dive Pros for their outstanding customer relations and service, and of course their SUPERB course instruction. - Ric


----------



## SCUBA Junkie (Oct 2, 2007)

Kevin is a great guy, and fun instructor. Congrats on your nephew getting his cert.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Tell him welcome to the club. Take his time get real aquainted with his equiptment and enjoy and have fun.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

He is now apart of the addiction. Tell him congrats on the cert.


----------

